# My CRS Having a Munch



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Wooooo dinner partay!

These are my crs purchased from Shrimpwiki a few weeks ago.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking good....two thumbs up for you....I'm sure breeding is near, i’d be surprised if a few don't get berried next month.

[email protected]


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks! Definitely looking forward to it


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Here are some more pics. These were taken at this evening's feeding time!

Got me a clip-on macro lens for my phone, and I think it has worked very well!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Had a bit of a derpy moment. Realized there was a wide angle lens on in addition to the macro lens. Here are a few with just macro lens.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Looking good. Make sure you do water changes or they may die.


----------



## wantzz (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice pics...which phone/lens r u using? For a cell phone pic this is quite awesome

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a samsung galaxy s2. The lens is a $20 clip-on from a company called ink361. The focal range is is limited, but with patience it looks good. When you order to macro lens you also get wide angle lens that gives pics like the second set when stacked on the macro. Fun stuff!

Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a few more pics including some of my first berried momma!













































Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking GOOD !


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Is the white stuffs in the tank snowflake food ot barley?


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

It is Snowflake food. Currently feeding algae wafers, snowflake, and kale on rotation.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Your photos are getting better and better. Nice looking shrimp.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Looking good, Woodperson! Glad things are finally coming along


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Me too! Had a few more moults today during the kale feed. Let's see what happens 

gogo make those baby shrimps!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Woah! Another berried lady spotted! I guess kale really is the food of true shrimpy love 

Her tail is bent down in the pic because she was using her hind legs to shuffle the eggs. Cool stuff!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Pregnant momma #3 spotted!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Shot a video of my shrimp with phone and macro lens! Check it out 






Also a couple more pics of heavy laiden ladies!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Put a big piece of kale in so I could get a photo op. Quite a few came out!


----------



## jeivii (Apr 1, 2014)

Thought the white things were molts! Was thinking, that's a lot of shrimp molts all at the same time! Synced up shrimp!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Hah oh my that would be crazy! The flakes are snowflake food.  

I think all but maybe a few females have berries. That brings it the total up to 8 berried ladies. We should see babies in +/-2 weeks.

Every time I feed kale it would seem that a female will moult, and the males go bonkers! Fed some earlier this week and it was funny to see the males give chase.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

See if you can spot it!


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I see it! Tiny shrimp....congrats man! 😀


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks! Many more on the way!!


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, that one looks like she will pop out a big bunch.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Finally got a pic of a newborn!


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Cool photo!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Upside down momma!


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

What are those "white chips" you feed them? They look like they love it and I should really get those for mine too...


Edit: "snowflake food" I should have read the later posts.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I purchased mine from Randy/Shrimpwiki, great guy to work with! Can be found here on the forum.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Update: count is 70+ shrimp now!


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Really nice. The numbers will be in the hundreds in no time!


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful set-up and shrimp!


----------



## april (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice shrimp! Have you tried feeding barley straw pellets? They love it! I'll have to try kale.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks! I have yet to try barley, but I may try some soon!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is a bit of an update on the tank. Population explosion! There is easily over 150 shrimp in the tank now. They have not thrown any variations, either. No goldens, only same-grade CRS as their parents.

Video of a feeding frenzy here:


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Got a new s5, here are a few shots.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Amazing! The colours look so bright. Congrats!


----------

